
Twitter, You're Fired - suhair
http://blog.wekeroad.com/blips/twitter-is-a-leaky-abstraction?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wekeroad%2FEeKc+%28Rob+Conery%29
======
DupDetector
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2010997>

No comments.

